# MacBaren Golden Extra



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Brian (sounds7) sent me a sample of this stuff. I've been wanting to try burleys and so I'm glad he did. It's a rough rubbed cut of medium to dark brown. Looks very nice.

So, I bolstered my courage to light up another burley. (Kelly's Coin kinda kicked my butt!) So we load up with little difficulty because of the longer cuts. And we set fire to the leaf.

Initial thoughts are that it's not too bad. Lower nic than KC and lighter in flavor as well. I'm actually tasting some slight hints of cocoa. It's kind of nutty. It almost feels like it's shifting from va to kentucky to perique very quickly without much flavor of either. Kind of like in the horror movies when the evil and good flash quickly across someone's face. I can taste hints of honey as well. I'd almost consider this a palate cleanser tobacco. (if that makes any sense to anyone but me.)

It's a little bitey but not bad. This is really a no-frills kind of tobacco. Not a go to tobacco for me but nice to have tried it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Another great review thank you us newbies love ya!:gossip:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I actually found this one starts out with that weird sweetness of Cavendish that I'm not fond of. It does burn hot and bite a bit. It is very different from BLB IMO. I like BLB much better, but that's just me.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> ... It does burn hot and *bite a bit* ...


A bit, and a bit more! A classic MacBitten biter blend, I've had it once and it almost tore my tongue off.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the review. I may have to steer clear of this one.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I bought a tin of this the other day in my B&M because I was grabbing some old cigar boxes for the tupperdor and figured I'd give something new a shot... I just read this review now, and I'm a little concerned, but then I opened the tin... It smells amazing... Huge amounts of raisin and chocolate on top of a nice sweet tobacco aroma. I had to fight off the urge to just start eating it, that's how good it smells. I'm going to smoke a bowl tomorrow and post again here with my findings.


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

My first try with Golden Extra was disappointing, too. But someone advised me to dry it out some before smoking it, and to pack the bowl rather lightly. Another tip I got was to puff gently/sip the tobacco. Those tips really did the trick. I now find this blend interesting and satisfying, and I do not get tongue bite. Maybe those tips will help you as it did me!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I packed it into the MM Eaton this afternoon... Rubbed it out about 3/4 more of the way, not so that it was all loose, but so that it was pretty close. Let it dry for an hour or two, then packed lightly. I will say that I am a little dissapointed... It has a great aroma in the can, but when smoked it's a little flat. I got no tongue bite at all, only had to relight once, but it just wasn't as bold, flavour wise, as I had hoped... Will still be a pretty good regular smoker, though, just not quite what I was hoping for.


----------

